# Chevron Osteotomy of the Olecranon



## bella2 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi,

I'm hoping someone can help me with this code I can't seem to locate a code for a Chevron Osteotomy of the Olecranon, this is the first time I've seen one of my Doctor's perform this procedure.

Thanks in advance for all helpful suggestions,
Sandra


----------



## Bella Cullen (May 1, 2009)

SandraSickler said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm hoping someone can help me with this code I can't seem to locate a code for a Chevron Osteotomy of the Olecranon, this is the first time I've seen one of my Doctor's perform this procedure.
> 
> ...



I would have to say 24147 partial excision bone, olecranon process. Because the definition of osteotomy is cutting a bone. The only other suggestion I have would be unlisted 24999 with the fee from 24400. 
Hope that helps.


----------



## martnel (May 1, 2009)

I am not sure if that is correct, since ostectomy is excision, while osteotomy is cutting the bone.  I can't find a code for the cutting of bone...


----------



## bella2 (May 1, 2009)

Thanks for your help, I think that is a great code choice.


----------

